# Newbe with a problem needs help



## leonmorris21 (Nov 10, 2008)

I purchased a timeshare through Caribbean Service Group (Bahamas) Ltd in March 1990 for the Coral Courts resort. I have paid the up front fees off completely for the time share and the maintenance fees on time until February 21st 2006 when the Caribbean Service Group sent me a letter along with a contract informing me that I was to be moved to the Woodbourne Estates Resort due to the Hurricane damage that Coral Courts had sustained. I had only used the time share once in 1994 for my honeymoon. I was happy with Coral Courts. I was NOT happy with what I saw of Woodbourne Estates when I was there. I wrote them an e-mail stating this. Caribbean Service Group sent me back a letter stating that I did not have any choice. They could move me if they saw fit. I have consulted a lawyer. He said to gather any information I can on what the status of Coral Courts really is. Specifically, he wanted to know if it has been repaired? Is it still for rent or was is it sold? Was any insurance money paid to the Caribbean Service Group? If so, what happened to it? 

	I am contacting you so that you can let your listeners know about the Caribbean Service Group and how they are treating their members. I would also like to know if anyone else has contacted you about this switch. These people did not send me any information on the new place as to where it is located, how the weeks worked, or anything else about it except a MUCH greater yearly maintenance bill. Now they have turned the invoice amount over to a credit collection agency.


----------



## Tia (Nov 10, 2008)

Was the transfer suppose to be permanent? Or just temporary until Coral Courts is repaired? An HOA could temporarily provide alternate accomodations elsewhere, but making your unit change permanently would a whole other ball game. Do what that lawyer is directing you to do.


----------



## leonmorris21 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Further info about this issue.*

I had a timeshare with Carribian Resorts Ltd who owns both Coral Courts and Woodbourne Estates. The company decided to move me to Woodbourne in 2005/6 WITHOUT any warning. I now find out that they are renting Coral Courts out to permanent residents and pocketed the insurance money they got for hurricane damage to fix up Woodbourne. Coral Courts was MUCH closer to the center of Freeport then Woodbourne. I had only been to Woodbourne once to check in and pick up a tour they were running. I found it in the middle of nowhere. If you needed food or wanted to go anywhere, it will cost you to go either by their transportation or by renting a car. Remember too that the traffic flow is on the other side of the road there. If you are not used to it, it can be dangerous. I will be happy to correspond with you if you have further questions.  BTW; I have reported the company to the Atlanta BBB and the Georgia Dept of Consumer Affairs.


----------

